# She's here!! she's here! and SOOOO cute!



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

She's here! our newbie arrived. She's so adorable, we just love her! 

We picked her up at the airport and she came out of the crate dry, calm and so cute!
We didn't really have a "neutral" place to introduce the girls so we let them meet in one of our guest rooms. Princess hasn't been in there. They played and sniffed. The lil one is smart! she just lays down and plays dead if Princess gets dominating. After about 15 mins, they were sharing dinner! it was so cute!

here's a video if thier first meeting:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTJvHH8tDyc

this is them sharing food 15mins later:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lW9sOr5Yrpg

Pics of the little one:



















we are VERY happy =)

still need more names! i like the suggestions, we are going to use a few and see what she reacts to =)


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im so happy for u anna...glad to see that princess is doing so well with her new sister!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

AWWWWWW!! she is GORGEOUS!!









the videos are cute!!! thanks so much for <strike>finally</strike> sharing!!








and that first video.....when princess knocks her down at the end...


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

She is completely ADORABLE! Congratulations on such a good first meeting.


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

Oh, she is SOOO adorable! I love the sounds of Princess's feet pattering around her in the first video. That is such a sweet sound!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! How very exciting























She is absolutely adorable









I'm thrilled for all of you


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG she is so gorgeous!!! I can't take it!














Good Luck w/ your new little one!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet little girl!! Those videos are so cute--I hope they continue to get along so well.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, she is just gorgeous! I'm so happy Princess is happy to have a new sister!

Just a word of caution about the food. I don't personally think I'd leave a bowl of food out at this point. Even the sweetest dogs can get a little possessive when it comes to food, especially dogs who are strange to one another. 

I still vote for Contessa, Tess for short. Sounds very Italian and royal!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

You must be THRILLED with her - what a cutie !!!! Princess looks like she'll be having fun bossing puppy around ( it looks strangely familiar -lol ) . Sarah


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

> Oh, she is just gorgeous! I'm so happy Princess is happy to have a new sister!
> 
> Just a word of caution about the food. I don't personally think I'd leave a bowl of food out at this point. Even the sweetest dogs can get a little possessive when it comes to food, especially dogs who are strange to one another.
> 
> I still vote for Contessa, Tess for short. Sounds very Italian and royal![/B]



thanks for the advice!

I actually had two bowls out, one for Princess and one for the newbie, they ate from eachother's bowls. They would just walk back and forth and each out of both bowls =).

You should see them now..... the newbie is in the playpen and princess is hanging out right new to her. I hope they continue to get along.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's just darling. Looks like the girls will do well together. 
How about LylEmpress and call her Emm or Emmy or Emma


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> She's just darling. Looks like the girls will do well together.
> How about LylEmpress and call her Emm or Emmy or Emma[/B]



My last foster (that I totally loved







) was Emmie. I love the name. 

She is a cutie for sure.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

She is so cute!!!!

My husband, who only likes our dogs, even said "that is the cutest puppy I have ever seen", and from my husband that is HUGE. 

What names have you narrowed it down to?


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh Anna, she is gorgeous and so tiny! so cute. They look great together, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Love it!







She is adorable - heck! they are BOTH adorable!!

Congratulations on your new baby


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Anna,

She is _beautiful _ - so glad the two are getting along so well - Congratulations









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">OHHH Anna she is just DARLING! My heart is pounding for you.

I am so happy she arrived safe and sound.

God Bless her!
Melanie
</span>


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm in love! She is precious! Glad Princess approves.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

[attachment=17607:attachment]

She's adorable.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

The little one







is so cute







as cute as the big one


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Lord help Me!! She is breathtaking!!!

Best Of Luck,
ANDREA~[attachment=17608:attachment]


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh Anna, she is beautiful. Such an adorable little girl. Love the video. Princess is going to be a great big sister. Congratulations! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

awww.... so beautiful! She looks so much like my Moxie! It's funny how breeders will have distinct looks with their puppies. Moxie arrived dry, clean, and smelling so pretty after a long flight!

They look like they are going to be good friends







And I liked someone's suggestion of Duchess. Very cute. We had it easy with a name.... we named her in honor of the person that paid half for Moxie. She said our daughter has alot of moxie and it stuck. hehe

Congrats!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg she is adorable Anna







and Princess is so good with her







I just loved the videos


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

She is so beautiful, Looks like princess is going to be a good big sister.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG - so cute! I like Empress and Duchess - both go with princess. She looks like an angel. Angelica maybe?


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh, how darling she is!!







I loved the videos; it looks like Princess and her new lil' sis are going to do just fine! Congratulations, Anna, on your sweet new baby!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She is so cute


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Happiness is a warm, white puppy!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Too sweet!







She is beautiful & so is Princess!!







I'm so happy they are getting along so well.







She sure does look tiny, doesn't she?


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh wow. Now I have puppy envy. She is so sweet. So glad they are getting along so well. I love the name Empress. Very pretty.
Aimee


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She definitely takes my breath away with her cuteness!! I'm so glad things are working out so well. I enjoyed the videos... Both your girls are spectacular!!!!!


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

SHES SO CUTE!!! congrats she adorable, i like the name Allie.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

omg congrats 
im so happy for you and for princess
didnt she smell so good? she looks so precious!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Awww, she is adorable. Loved the Youtube videos! Such a great first meeting!!! So glad it is working out. The pics were great!








Name: Layla.......she looks like a Layla to me!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

She's soooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

LOVE the videos!! Two beautiful girls - you are a lucky woman!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

She is really cute!! I love the videos!!!









I was wondering where you got that cute little barrett that is in her hair? Tillie's hair is not long enough for a ponytail on the top of her head, but I bet that barrett would help.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... sooo cute Anna!







...shes adorable... Watch how much you will LOVE having TWO MALTS!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Such an adorable face.









Princess is adorable too, but as I watched the first video Jaws music started in my head.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

> She is really cute!! I love the videos!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Julie,

I got those clips at the kids section at Target. I have a bunch in many different colors. I love them! they are so simple to put on and they totolly stay put! I've been using them a lot lately because its easy to clip on and it doesn't bother the girls at all.

So update on the name.. we have called her Empress and Contessa ( Tess) and Princess comes running everytime!. We think its confusing Princess since the "ess" sounds like her. So we are going to go with something completely different.. .. Destiny ( since I think its destiny that brought her to us). =)

They are both the getting along nicely, ( thank goodness). I can watch them all day! thanks for all the sweet comments everyone! I feel like her family expands way beyond my husband and I.. she's got all of SM too!

OH! Tajon has 2 boys ( Destiny's brothers) available!! they are going for a very good price too. Tammy says they all look indentical


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Gorgeous


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww Destiny is such a doll! I'm so glad everything's going smoothly.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Congratulations on your new addition!!! She is beautiful


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW PUPPY


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*Oh Wowowowow!!!! Does it get ANY better than this?!?! Oh yes it does... if I were there hugging them BOTH haha, then it'd be better!







*


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

She's a doll!!! I'm very happy for all of you on your new addtion.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

OMG, be still my heart. She makes me want another one. She is absolutely gorgeous and so isn't your Princess. You are indeed a lucky lady. Give her some kisses for me.

Congratulations and Best Wishes
Lynda


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Anna! Amazingly, she's even as cute as "the Princess"! I know you're so excited about Destiny. I hope the girls are still getting along so well! Please give them BOTH some shoogers from me and from Tchelsi!


----------

